# oranda goldfish in a 20 gallon tank



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are some photos of my goldfish in my 20 gallon tank...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

What a cute little peanut! Oranda's are my favorites!


----------

